# Need custom printed mailing bags



## Kidco (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there peeps, I'm from London and I've been searching everywhere for custom printed mailing bags and have been finding it hard to get the quantity I want (1000/3000) most offer mins of 10.000 to 50.000 which is way way to much for me. I've, got a company making 3000 for me now but would like if someone can point me to a few that do these quantities but at a reasonable price, as the company I'm with now is pretty expensive but they do a good job. At the moment I'm paying £1,296 for 3000 with full color print of my logo and it's text multiple times. If you know a place could you let me know please, don't mind shipping from us or anywhere else for that matter as long as shipping cost are low. Thanks people 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


Kidco, CFB


----------



## brixen (Jun 27, 2013)

also looking for the same.. i got an offer for 5000pcs at the moment, the price is is 1600 euro. including films. this is black bags ( which are more expensive than white) and with our 3 color logo on it on both sides.. the bags are with glue AND a hank, which I think is very cool. so the customer easier can carry it home from after picking it up at the post office...

5000pcs for 1600€.. - the start up costs are included and are 400€

the bags are 350x570mm.


----------



## EPESY (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, 
Can you give us some picture of the mail bag, so that we can find out more solution for you?
I come from China and we can sent you free sample if we know what it is.


----------

